# Introduction to Processing PGMs Scrap: DVD Sneak Peek



## lazersteve (Oct 27, 2007)

All,

I've posted a sneak peek of my upcoming PGMs DVD on my website this afternoon. It's the actual introduction segment from my PGM DVD. 

I've tried something new with the website video formatting. If you notice any problems or differences be sure to let me know.

As usual to view the video you must go to my website: http://www.goldrecovery.us and click the 'I Agree' link. On the videos page select the 'Show' link for the Platinum Group Metals video group, click on the video link and wait for the buffering. The video will play automatically after buffering is complete.

You can post your comments and suggestions here:

Comments

If you like this video I'm sure you'll love the upcoming PGMs DVD. :wink: 

Steve


----------

